# Anyone fancies a drink in Tsim sha tsui next Sat 24/8 ?



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, this is Holly. Anyone fancies a drink in Tsim sha tsui next Sat 24/8 ?


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Holly,

I live in TST, where's this drinking event? Sounds good!

Sam


----------



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/HLlanguage

U can go to this page and rsvp the drinking event, bring ur frds too!


----------



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

Alternatively u can whtsapp me by 98650368 tO comfirm. It ll be held in tst w hotel woo bar


----------

